# The hair hypothesis



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I am a blond haired guy, and I notice that I have trouble getting girls. Since I have changed a lot and become, quite honestly a rather well-toned little schmuck, that despite my changes, girls still do not find me as attractive as other guys. I have a girlfriend, and we are quite happily together. Anyways, I'll get to the main point in the next paragraph.

I was watching T.V. about a week ago, and it was an add for e-harmony, and I noticed that while the girls could be any hair color, none of the guys were bond or red-haired. I then remembered looking myself in the mirror and noticing that my hair is darkeneing and thinking that blond hair is a sign of youth and fertility, and then I rememebred that women want experience and access to resources. This led me to forulate a very strong theory.

My theory is that men like blond women because the blond hair indicated hightened fertility and youth. As the gold color darkens with age, it indicates a loss of youth and fertility. Women on the other hand, are not attracted to blond men. This is because the golden hair color indicates youth; not age, strength, and the accompanying access to resources.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hm...well, maybe the blonde hair might indicate youth, but I don't know how many people actually think of that. I mean, I think that predicting someone's personality by their hair color is rather stereotypical. I don't think there's any correlation between hair color and personality.

But let's suppose that everyone did associate blonde hair with youth. What about the women who didn't really care about "access to resources?" What about men who didn't care about a woman's fertility and instead wanted the "access to resources?"


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I personally am not attracted to blonds at all. But a lot of my friends are. I think it's all preference. Mostly because if you have dark hair you'll probably be attracted to someone with light hair because it creates a wider range of DNA and a better chance or survival. Also, for woman before the rise of popularity with Marilyn Monroe and that whole culture being blonde wasn't very glamorous. In fact, most female movie stars were strictly dark-haired, albeit there were exceptions. This is an interesting idea though, I just don't know if it's accurate.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I tend to like blonds, although not as much as darker haired individuals. Interesting theory, but I think it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I am a blond haired guy, and I notice that I have trouble getting girls. Since I have changed a lot and become, quite honestly a rather well-toned little schmuck, that despite my changes, girls still do not find me as attractive as other guys. I have a girlfriend, and we are quite happily together. Anyways, I'll get to the main point in the next paragraph.
> 
> I was watching T.V. about a week ago, and it was an add for e-harmony, and I noticed that while the girls could be any hair color, none of the guys were bond or red-haired. I then remembered looking myself in the mirror and noticing that my hair is darkeneing and thinking that blond hair is a sign of youth and fertility, and then I rememebred that women want experience and access to resources. This led me to forulate a very strong theory.
> 
> ...


That's a very interesting theory you have, however I'm not sure that one could conclusively base all of what you said simply on the color of your hair (but I suspect you didn't mean it that way). Here are some points in no particular order:

First, if there are a lot of blonds in your area then you won't stick out in that regard. So if you live in California, white-suburbia, are baptist, or live in "middle America" then you probably blend in quite well.

Second, and I mean no offense to this, but most girls are much more interested in a guy that dresses in the style that suits them. If you're dressed like a poser or even wearing something that "clashes with your eyes" they'll find a reason to ignore you.

As well, your profile says you're "dating" and the "...quite honestly a rather well-toned little schmuck..." suggests that you might be less than the perfect 6'0" that most girls fantasize about. Most of the popular girls I grew up with (and many of the unpopular ones) wouldn't date someone shorter than them. No seriously. I'm willing to bet 1,000 gold that your partner is shorter than you. Other, taller girls, are definitely more likely to disregard a guy on the basis of height that a guy would a girl. (I know I'm stereotyping, but it's rather true.)

Also, if you're looking outside of your ethnicity, that's an entirely different bridge to cross and a damn hard one, too. This one should be rather self-explanatory, so I'll skip it.

I have only this one bit to add if you are in fact dating: girls know when you're single and when you're not. They have some sort of sixth sense that way; kind of like how Santa knows if you've been good or bad, only girls tend to drive a chariot of death and destruction and leave a trail of broken hearts in their wake. Okay, I'm not really serious, but unless you're doing "single" activities, it won't be obvious and they're a lot less likely to make a move on you.

Not really sure what else to say; if hair color was a true deal-breaker for a girl I think there'd be a lot less promiscuous sex. Clearly that's not happening, so I can only assume that other factors play some role in whether girls find you attractive enough to tell you.

If people don't act like they're unique girls will ignore them. But then if you're a blond-haired Muslim man with heterochromia and a swarthy beard, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> My theory is that men like blond women because the blond hair indicated hightened fertility and youth. As the gold color darkens with age, it indicates a loss of youth and fertility. Women on the other hand, are not attracted to blond men. This is because the golden hair color indicates youth; not age, strength, and the accompanying access to resources.
> 
> Tell me what you think.


Lol?

Ironically I have a thing for blonde haired guys.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Cryptonia is young and blond. I'm old and dark-haired. He has no interest in my resources. I have no interest in his fertility. ...but we might be exceptions.

It is a very interesting theory, just not universally applicable. I have no idea how other people feel about hair color as it applies to attractiveness, because I have never really given it a second thought. I've had about as many crushes on dark haired-people as light-haired, and assumed it was normal not to care. It seemed like the only people who made a big deal of hair color were the stereotypical jerks who objectify whole categories of women because of a fetishistic interest in such physical attributes, perhaps as symbolic indicators of some other desirable quality, or perhaps as empty sensations.

I'm not one of those sorts, nor would I be selecting a mate from among them.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure. I'm a no-hair-guy, so I guess I'm f**ked.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

There are a lot of sexy bald guys out there. Under the general principles of this hypothesis, since baldness would be a sign of age, it would be seen as a security symbol, increasing your chances.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Those guys are sexy? Whatever. 

The ironic twist is that I probably have the least amount of security to offer.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Slider said:


> Those guys are sexy? Whatever.
> 
> The ironic twist is that I probably have the least amount of security to offer.


The baldness is clearly some kind of mating ritual to lure the females into a false sense of security.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

I have Dark Brown hair and if I had blond or red hair, I'd embrace it and live with it. 
Brown hair is too plain and everybody has it. I was thinking of dying my hair red or dirty blond just to be 'different', in a sense.
Kudos to the OP.
I just saw Youth and Revolt and it was Hilarious!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Slider said:


> Those guys are sexy? Whatever.
> 
> The ironic twist is that I probably have the least amount of security to offer.


Those guys are usually perceived as sex symbols to females my age, but I don't know them personally.

Well, some of us don't care about hair color, baldness, or anything else that would be used as a symbolic indicator of maturity. Some of us seek other forms of security. Rather than getting caught up in the physical by focusing on financial stability or muscles, I get excited by those who can provide emotional security.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I am a blond haired guy, and I notice that I have trouble getting girls. Since I have changed a lot and become, quite honestly a rather well-toned little schmuck, that despite my changes, girls still do not find me as attractive as other guys. I have a girlfriend, and we are quite happily together. Anyways, I'll get to the main point in the next paragraph.
> 
> I was watching T.V. about a week ago, and it was an add for e-harmony, and I noticed that while the girls could be any hair color, none of the guys were bond or red-haired. I then remembered looking myself in the mirror and noticing that my hair is darkeneing and thinking that blond hair is a sign of youth and fertility, and then I rememebred that women want experience and access to resources. This led me to forulate a very strong theory.
> 
> ...


Wow, I love this! Great theory. I am going with it.

Moreover, when I was once dating a blonde guy he would tell me that lots of gay men tended to hit on him. When I asked one of my gay guy friends why he thought my boyfriend was so attractive to gay men, he responded, "because he has that sweet innocent 'young boy' look." He did. That part was kind of a turn off to me, though.



> The ironic twist is that I probably have the least amount of security to offer.


 Makes you only more appropriate in some of our worlds. Ha!



> The baldness is clearly some kind of mating ritual to lure the females into a false sense of security.


 Baldness is phallic.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

That is a really interesting theory. Altho where I'm from, the blonde dudes seem to get all the girls. And they are definitely the majority.

Now for us dirty blonde guys, we just got a little bit of everything. :crazy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Spades said:


> That's a very interesting theory you have, however I'm not sure that one could conclusively base all of what you said simply on the color of your hair (but I suspect you didn't mean it that way). Here are some points in no particular order:
> 
> First, if there are a lot of blonds in your area then you won't stick out in that regard. So if you live in California, white-suburbia, are baptist, or live in "middle America" then you probably blend in quite well.
> 
> ...


I live in white suburbia, but trust me, at my age group, I'm one of the few natural blonds left. ANd you owe me 1000 gold; my GF is taller than me. According to her, that makes me cute. I'm only 5'6''. Grr, so apparenetly, my issue was being a little shorty.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww! Short guys can be quite adorable, and it's sweet to know that your girlfriend finds it endearing. :happy:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I am a blond haired guy, and I notice that I have trouble getting girls. Since I have changed a lot and become, quite honestly a rather well-toned little schmuck, that despite my changes, girls still do not find me as attractive as other guys. I have a girlfriend, and we are quite happily together. Anyways, I'll get to the main point in the next paragraph.
> 
> I was watching T.V. about a week ago, and it was an add for e-harmony, and I noticed that while the girls could be any hair color, none of the guys were bond or red-haired. I then remembered looking myself in the mirror and noticing that my hair is darkeneing and thinking that blond hair is a sign of youth and fertility, and then I rememebred that women want experience and access to resources. This led me to forulate a very strong theory.
> 
> ...


You seem to constantly rationalize reasons for females not being attracted to you (viewed post history to confirm this hypothesis). Hair, height, character, etc. Why is this? I mean, I regard myself as unattractive, but I don't try to reassure myself with unusual theories to explain it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Swish36 said:


> I have Dark Brown hair and if I had blond or red hair, I'd embrace it and live with it.
> Brown hair is too plain and everybody has it. I was thinking of dying my hair red or dirty blond just to be 'different', in a sense.
> Kudos to the OP.
> I just saw Youth and Revolt and it was Hilarious!


I also have dark brown hair that sometimes looks black, which contrasts well with my dark blue-green eyes. I quite like it myself and wouldn't dye my hair anyway (never felt the need or want to).


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

It's funny you say this, my dad said to me once "You'd be better off with a dark haired girl", I disagree with him that my chances with anyone increases because I have lighter hair than them. In fact when I don't wash my hair a lot it looks more like a dark brunette. My colour also changes depending on the season and if I do a lot of swimming, the water and the sun together bleaches my hair, particularly if the weather is hot as well, it's like instantaneous natural selection going on lol, my environment changing me!

The girls I have attracted has usually been because they like my attitudem find me smart, funny and charming. People also like the fact that I can relate to them quite easily. Kids and animals seem to warm to me quite quickly, their are exceptions of course, and I often find (girls may have something to say about this) that when I act a bit like a 'dad' to a girl they find me more attractive, it's almost like a role play that we both don't mention, though all of our conversations are carried out with me always imagining that she is the 'daughter' who I am 'looking after' so to speak, so I'll say things like 'don't do that' or act gentlemanly around her, like a friendly giant. I've noticed that some girls like this, some WOMEN do too actually. I use the terms girl and woman interchangeably depending on the person, some females seem more like girls and others seem more like women, regardless of age. It's a personal thing.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Spades said:


> The baldness is clearly some kind of mating ritual to lure the females into a false sense of security.


This made me LOL. I agree....suspicious:dry:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I live in white suburbia, but trust me, at my age group, I'm *one of the few natural blonds left*. ANd you owe me 1000 gold; my GF is taller than me. According to her, that makes me cute. I'm only 5'6''. Grr, so apparenetly, my issue was being a little shorty.


To others it doesn't really make a difference or not unfortunately. Props to your lineage though, for keeping it real. Also, I'm skeptical that you do have a girlfriend as I'm of the same opinion as Mr. Haruhi here and it doesn't quite follow that you'd be asking such question while already occupied.

At any rate I will pay off my bet. However if I find out that things are otherwise ... know that your death will be quick, but the tea-bagging endless. =P /halo

Good day to you, sir!


----------



## Varulfr (Aug 16, 2009)

Blond and red hair are genetic defects and mutations. We don't belong, essentially. If anything there might be something to this, an "oddity" instinctively avoided because of the nature of what it is.

Though to be honest, as a historian and anthropologist I don't think there's much to it. Greenland, for example, has a population with over 50% blonde hair and they don't seem to have any trouble. We're talking very, very light hair in many cases, as well.

What is considered "attractive" is composed of two elements: instinct and culture. One can change, the other can't.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Varulfr said:


> Blond and red hair are genetic defects and mutations. We don't belong, essentially. If anything there might be something to this, an "oddity" instinctively avoided because of the nature of what it is.
> 
> Though to be honest, as a historian and anthropologist I don't think there's much to it. Greenland, for example, has a population with over 50% blonde hair and they don't seem to have any trouble. We're talking very, very light hair in many cases, as well.
> 
> What is considered "attractive" is composed of two elements: instinct and culture. One can change, the other can't.


... hair color isn't a "defect" or "mutation." Some colors are *dominant*, others are *recessive*.

Mendel will tell you better than I can: Mendel's Laws


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Baldness is phallic.


 
Wait, what? I'm attracted to my mother? Or, you have penis envy?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Slider said:


> Wait, what? I'm attracted to my mother? Or, you have penis envy?


Honestly it was a compliment. You guys walk around looking like a sex organ. It makes it hard for me to concentrate at times.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> I often find (girls may have something to say about this) that when I act a bit like a 'dad' to a girl they find me more attractive, it's almost like a role play that we both don't mention, though all of our conversations are carried out with me always imagining that she is the 'daughter' who I am 'looking after' so to speak, so I'll say things like 'don't do that' or act gentlemanly around her, like a friendly giant.


That sounds adorable.

Unless you get overly controlling and dominating.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

snail said:


>


*omnomnomnomnomnomnom!*

(sorry, first time seeing this thread...and well...hotness there o.o *nomnomnomnomnom*)


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

decided said:


> That sounds adorable.
> 
> Unless you get overly controlling and dominating.


No... and I am adorable, I have been commented on my cheek bones!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> My theory is that men like blond women because the blond hair indicated hightened fertility and youth. As the gold color darkens with age, it indicates a loss of youth and fertility. Women on the other hand, are not attracted to blond men. This is because the golden hair color indicates youth; not age, strength, and the accompanying access to resources.
> 
> Tell me what you think.


Blond hair on a woman is most unnatractive in my opinion. Makes a girl look like an-also-ran. A girl with blond hair has to work harder to keep my attention than a redhead or a brunette. 

But, in response to men with blond hair, I think you're overanalyzing it. Capturing someone's attention whether its male or female is a psychology game before its a physical attraction game.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Honestly it was a compliment. You guys walk around looking like a sex organ. It makes it hard for me to concentrate at times.


 
Hah. So, now I'm a walking penis? Thanks.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Slider said:


> Hah. So, now I'm a walking penis? Thanks.


 It may not be good to you, but it is very good for me. Don't be so defensive. Be happy you are giving others pleasure. :happy:


----------



## Varulfr (Aug 16, 2009)

Spades said:


> ... hair color isn't a "defect" or "mutation." Some colors are *dominant*, others are *recessive*.
> 
> Mendel will tell you better than I can: Mendel's Laws


*sigh*

recessive or dominant traits are what you mess with _after_ you have a mutation in the DNA that causes the potential to have a dominant or recessive trait. Traits that are able to be reproduced enough are saved through the species. If the trait is beneficial, it will allow for the "rapid" spread of that strain of the species. If it is detrimental, it will likely die out. if it is neither, it will simply spread as fate and chance allow. Hair colour is neither.

All humans were once black-haired. Mutations occurred. Different colours then entered into the gene pool as dominant or recessive traits.

Red hair was, I believe, the most recent to be added. Something like 50,000 years ago. If you're going to tell people to look up stuff, try looking up "genetic drift" yourself.

Please understand a point before you attempt to disprove it.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Varulfr said:


> *sigh*
> 
> recessive or dominant traits are what you mess with _after_ you have a mutation in the DNA that causes the potential to have a dominant or recessive trait. Traits that are able to be reproduced enough are saved through the species. If the trait is beneficial, it will allow for the "rapid" spread of that strain of the species. If it is detrimental, it will likely die out. if it is neither, it will simply spread as fate and chance allow. Hair colour is neither.
> 
> ...


Forgive me for not making myself clear. I disagree with your assertion that with respect to certain hair color "[w]e don't belong, essentially. If anything there might be something to this, an 'oddity' instinctively avoided because of the nature of what it is." I seriously doubt that there is a distaste for, at a subconscious or genetic level, certain hair colors. More likely it has to do with cultural and socioeconomic barriers while growing up (such as growing up in Eastern Europe you will be predisposed to like/dislike certain types).
At this point in human evolution, and I still disagree with you about the mutation, there is no reason to consider that hair color is anything but "natural" to our current cultures.

To explain why I don't feel that hair color is a current mutation is due to two types of melanin, eumelanin and pheomelanin that are naturally present in all human beings. Because some of these pigments are more prevalent in lighter- or darker-skinned people, we get the varieties of color that we see today. That is to suggest that without different skin pigments we would not have the variety of hair color.

Thus, while humans started as a dark-haired people, it is illogical to assign instinctual significance, in terms of liking one hair color over another, to a genetic trait we have carried for such a significant period of time. Thus all we are left with is cultural significance (which is loosely bound by socioeconomic status) for determining hair color preference.

Please see the wiki on Melanin for more reading.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Going to double-post since this post is equally important and is basically just a big quote.



Stanford School of Medicine - thetech.org said:


> *[QUESTION]: Can you tell me more about the genetics of hair color? My husband and I both have dark blond hair, our son has blond hair, but our daughter was born with dark brown hair.
> 
> Each of us has one parent with blond hair and one with dark brown hair. I thought that blond hair was recessive, and thus our children would both have blond hair. Am I wrong?
> 
> ...


So what I can extrapolate from that is that the melanin passed down (of types eumelanin and pheomelanin), and the amounts, will be the determining factor in hair (and eye) color. While, as the article states, there's not a lot of evidence either way as to how hair/eye color is passed down, I haven't seen any better theory than what I've already explained and what is quoted above.

And we all know how different amounts of melanin came around in humans, right?

[ARTICLE LINK]


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

This is a great theory. Possible connection.

I saw something on dating that said women look for a good provider, husband potential , etc.; while guys are more attracted to someone who will a good mother, healthy, vital [sex organs?] I’m not sure if they hypothesized it was a carryover from caveman days, or just how to survive in a modern world.

This reminds me of a discussion a friend and I just had. I was saying it’s better to be yourself, be comfortable, have character and personal style. It’s what’s on the inside, right?! 
She’s in marketing and totally disagreed saying, 1st impressions are huge and looks are directly connected to how far you’ll go in life. [excluding rocket scientists] She said most drug reps are hawt women, etc..


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I've heard this theory before. Supposedly, across most ethnicities/races, darker coloring is preferred for men and lighter coloring for women, and it's often chalked up to the idea expressed in the OP. I don't think I believe it - if there's any preference, I think it's cultural and not biological, and I think Western thinking has influenced much of the world. I personally noticed after that whole "Latin explosion" in the late 90s that suddenly darker coloring for women was more popular. It's just fashion trends, IMO. Plus, who is consdiered one of the best looking actors in the past 20 years? Brad Pitt, a blond. 

Also, many surveys have shown an overwhelming preference for brunette women by men, much to people's surprise (who predict blond). People tend to be drawn to what is familiar, and most people in the world have black hair, followed by brown hair. When people like something different from them, it's often because it feels "exotic" & the difference is exciting at first. However, what catches your eye and what keeps it can be to different things. Probably why those surveys turn out the way they do.

I tend to like blond men because they are different from me, but I also like a kind of blond that is similar in coloring to the blonds in my family. I noticed a pattern in being drawn to them, but hair color is really irrelevant to me.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Grey. Grey is where it's at. (the hair color). If you want women, dye your hair grey, get a cane and medical degree, walk w/a limp. Forget black, blond, red or brown. Go grey & the women will play. Even if you're 19 years old. Go grey.


----------

